# Help Please!!!!!!!



## alben909 (Jul 6, 2012)

My russain tortoise is 4.75". He lives in a 4'Ã—3' enclosure. If I moved it outside, would it be the same as actually building him an outdoor enclosure on real soil like I did with my other torts. I know this could be in either Debatable Topics or Enclosures but I didn't know so sorry if I got it wrong. But I need your guys opinion. Help please!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes and no.  It depends on WHY your moving him outside. If it is only for the benefit from real sunshine and fresh air, the answer would be yes. However, usually we also take advantage of outside enclosures to offer our tortoises more room, more natural settings including things to mentally stimulate them as well as their bodies, along with allowing them the chance to naturally graze. Those things just can not be accomplished in such a small enclosure. Also be aware that a small enclosure like that outside in the weather could have serious drawbacks. For example outside in a large enclosure with earth as a base, if it gets too hot (or too cold) a tortoise can move to a shadier area or simply dig down into the earth. With the enclosure just being one brought outside, it would lack those advantages and he may over heat rather quickly. OR what happens if you have a sudden very heavy rain, would the current inside enclosure if outside be able to drain and fast enough?

... just my thoughts.


----------



## alben909 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you Jacqui, that was the perfect answer.


----------

